# Lunar Pilot Counting Thread



## Piowa

Hello and welcome everyone!

Some of you may know me from G-Shock Forum. I like counting watches.

I had 71 watches in last 10 years. Mostly G-Shocks. Two are left. Seiko Solar Tuna and Wired chrono.










One of my watches was Bulova Lunar Pilot (silver no date). I returned it after few days, becauce it was too shiny for my taste. Now I am waiting for a black one. Should be here tomorrow or on Saturday.

So I decided to count Lunar Pilots on this forum. Please post pictures of your watches and I will count them.

Here are some pictures taken from the forum. Your watch could be there. 8--))










96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 0 watches
96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 0 watches
96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 0 watches
98A186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 0 watches
98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 0 watches

Together ............................................................................................. 0 watches

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bes2021




----------



## Piowa

96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 0 watches
96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 0 watches
96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 0 watches
98A 186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 1 watch (bes2021)
98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 0 watches

Together ............................................................................................. 1 watch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Seabee1

Keep them away from water or they tend to warp


----------



## Piowa

96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 19 watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart)

96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 14 watches (RM339,
TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, [email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart)

98A 186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 9 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart)

96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 5 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart)

98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)


*Together ............................................................................................. 48 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Nokie

Very impressive.


----------



## Piowa

Thanks.

My list is incomplete and (probably) out of date. Anyway it is good excuse to browse some Lunar Pilot pictures while waiting for my to land. No pun intended. 8--))










Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

My Bulova LP is here. I must say I like it. 










96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 19 watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart)

96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 14 watches (RM339,
TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, [email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart)

98A 186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 10 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart, Piowa)

96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 5 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart)

98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)


*Together ............................................................................................. 49 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kenls

Here’s mine (_already counted _) on a Bonetto Cinturini. Must get the black clasp from Zuludiver to complete the “Dark Side” look.


----------



## MattBrace

Cheers...


----------



## Piowa

It is the best looking Lunar Pilot I have ever seen. By far.
96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 19 watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart)

96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 14 watches (RM339,
TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, [email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart)

98A 186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 10 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart, Piowa)

96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 5 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart)

98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)

mods .................................................................................................. 1 watch (MattBrace)

*Together ............................................................................................. 50 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MattBrace

My starting point was a 96A225, polished case, all parts disassembled and aqua blasted. Lume work and hands by James Hyman. 

Cheers...


----------



## BigBluefish

Polished, no date.


----------



## Racer88

Black, no date:


----------



## Lu..

Nice thread Piowa….

I just added a tan leather strap and it looks fantastic..


----------



## Piowa

96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 19 watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart)

96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 15 watches (RM339,
TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, [email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart, BigBluefish)

98A 186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 10 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart, Piowa)

96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 5 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart)

98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)

mods .................................................................................................. 1 watch (MattBrace)

*Together ............................................................................................. 51 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## I expedite

96B251


----------



## Lu..

MattBrace said:


> View attachment 16413268
> 
> 
> Cheers...


Wow..as Piowas said It ...best looking Lunar Pilot I have ever seen....so did James Hyman did all the work or only the lume work?


----------



## MattBrace

Lu.. said:


> Wow..as Piowas said It ...best looking Lunar Pilot I have ever seen....so did James Hyman did all the work or only the lume work?


James sorted the lume work, the rest of the case work I did myself. 

Cheers...


----------



## Piowa

96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 20 watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart, I expedite)

96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 15 watches (RM339,
TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, [email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart, BigBluefish)

98A 186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 10 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart, Piowa)

96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 5 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart)

98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)

mods .................................................................................................. 1 watch (MattBrace)

*Together ............................................................................................. 52 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Lu..

MattBrace said:


> James sorted the lume work, the rest of the case work I did myself.
> 
> Cheers...


Very impressive work....like how you modded yours to look like Dave Scott's LP....very cool.....


----------



## WanderingFool

Yes, I own two.


----------



## Piowa

96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 20 watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart, I expedite)

96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 15 watches (RM339,
TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, [email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart, BigBluefish)

98A 186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 12 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart, Piowa, WanderingFool (2))

96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 5 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart)

98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)

mods .................................................................................................. 1 watch (MattBrace)

*Together ............................................................................................. 54 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tayloreuph

I’m tempted to get one just to be counted in this thread 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer88

tayloreuph said:


> I’m tempted to get one just to be counted in this thread
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just wanted to be "like an astronaut!" 🤪 😎 

Now that I'm wearing my Lunar Pilot, lemme go fetch some Tang!


----------



## Piowa

After exactly one month my Lunar Pilot is +2.4 seconds. So it is within factory standards (+/- 5 seconds per month) as stated in manual. 
However LPs are claimed to have +/- 10 seconds per year, so mine is nearly 3 times to fast. 
Great watch IMHO anyway. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## WanderingFool

I have two, one is +4.6 seconds after 236 days and the other is at an astounding +1.1 seconds after 205 days of tracking.


----------



## Racer88

Since 11/21/21, mine has gained 1 second. So, +0.01 s/d.


----------



## Piowa

Amazing accuracy both of you have. Congrats. I was not so lucky. 

Cheers, Piowa

Sent from Warsaw, 190 km west from Russian troops in Belarus. 8--((


----------



## tayloreuph

WanderingFool said:


> I have two, one is +4.6 seconds after 236 days and the other is at an astounding +1.1 seconds after 205 days of tracking.


How often are they worn? When not being worn where and how are they stored, a watch box, on the dresser, any-which-way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Purple Hayz

This one is kinda cheating (though the caliber is identical)










But this one should pass muster:


----------



## Piowa

Nice motto, Purple. #supportukraine

96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 21 watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart, I expedite, Purple Hayz)

96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 15 watches (RM339,
TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, [email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart, BigBluefish)

98A 186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 12 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart, Piowa, WanderingFool (2))

96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 5 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart)

98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)

mods .................................................................................................. 1 watch (MattBrace)

*Together ............................................................................................. 55 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## WanderingFool

tayloreuph said:


> How often are they worn? When not being worn where and how are they stored, a watch box, on the dresser, any-which-way?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The one that is +1.1 I wore a lot at first and then occasionally after, the other I haven’t worn as much. When not worn they reside in my watch box, dial up.


----------



## tayloreuph

WanderingFool said:


> The one that is +1.1 I wore a lot at first and then occasionally after, the other I haven’t worn as much. When not worn they reside in my watch box, dial up.


I wonder if that effects the rate. If they’re adjusted for wear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WanderingFool

For sure I think. On the wrist is warmer and I think that does affect accuracy.


----------



## bombaywalla

Piowa said:


> After exactly one month my Lunar Pilot is +2.4 seconds. So it is within factory standards (+/- 5 seconds per month) as stated in manual.
> However LPs are claimed to have +/- 10 seconds per year, so mine is nearly 3 times to fast.
> Great watch IMHO anyway.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


I am also getting some really good accuracy with sample of the Lunar Pilot
I'm using Toolwatch on my phone.
been rather inconsistent in tracking its accuracy but over 1.5 years it's doing very well as you can see below.....

NrDate Accuracy(spd)19/2/2020​0210/1/2020+1.7311/2/20200412/5/2020+0.953/5/20220


----------



## Piowa

96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 21 watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart, I expedite, Purple Hayz)

96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 15 watches (RM339,
TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, [email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart, BigBluefish)

98A186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 12 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart, Piowa, WanderingFool (2))

96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 6 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart, Rojote)

98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)

mods .................................................................................................. 1 watch (MattBrace)

*Together ............................................................................................. 56 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rojote

Loving this new lunar pilot.


----------



## Mr.V1984

Really love this watch. Cheers.


----------



## Piowa

96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 21 watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart, I expedite, Purple Hayz)

96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 15 watches (RM339,
TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, [email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart, BigBluefish)

98A186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 13 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart, Piowa, WanderingFool (2), Mr.V1984)

96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 6 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart, Rojote)

98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)

mods .................................................................................................. 1 watch (MattBrace)

*Together ............................................................................................. 57 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bombaywalla

Rojote said:


> Loving this new lunar pilot.
> View attachment 16493226


I love my Omega Speedmaster but my Lunar Pilot dial is hands down better. What a superb 3-D dial….👍👍
I too have the bracelet option like yours…
Enjoy! 🙂


----------



## FlyAndFight

Here is my photo. I have to replace the battery...


----------



## Piowa

96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 21 watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart, I expedite, Purple Hayz)

96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 15 watches (RM339,
TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, [email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart, BigBluefish)

98A186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 13 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart, Piowa, WanderingFool (2), Mr.V1984)

96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 7 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart, Rojote, FlyAndFight)

98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)

mods .................................................................................................. 1 watch (MattBrace)

*Together ............................................................................................. 58 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## abraxas

My four year old. The PVD has lasted well.

John


----------



## Piowa

96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 21 watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart, I expedite, Purple Hayz)

96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 15 watches (RM339,
TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, [email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart, BigBluefish)

98A186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 14 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart, Piowa, WanderingFool (2), Mr.V1984, abraxas)

96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 7 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart, Rojote, FlyAndFight)

98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)

mods .................................................................................................. 1 watch (MattBrace)

*Together ............................................................................................. 59 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## naganaga

The Bulova Lunar Pilot, no-date, polished-steel case version for day 6 of my black watch week.


----------



## Ti Man

+1 96B258 black face, no date, on factory bracelet, +1 96A225 on Vostok mesh

The Hi-Polish LP has TOTALLY OBLITERATED the wrist time its previous iteration held. I didn't believe it possible, yet here I am.

Each change Bulova made to the Hi-Polish was a master stroke in itself, imho.


----------



## Piowa

96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 21 watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart, I expedite, Purple Hayz)

96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 16 watches (RM339,
TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, [email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart, BigBluefish, Ti Man)

98A186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 14 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart, Piowa, WanderingFool (2), Mr.V1984, abraxas)

96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 8 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart, Rojote, FlyAndFight, Ti Man)

98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)

mods .................................................................................................. 1 watch (MattBrace)

*Together ............................................................................................. 61 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## wemedge

Insired by this thread to get mine out this morning. Only had to change the battery once since I got it in 2016. Love this thing.


----------



## Piowa

96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 22watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart, I expedite, Purple Hayz, wemedge)

96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 16 watches (RM339,
TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, [email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart, BigBluefish, Ti Man)

98A186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 14 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart, Piowa, WanderingFool (2), Mr.V1984, abraxas)

96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 8 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart, Rojote, FlyAndFight, Ti Man)

98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)

mods .................................................................................................. 1 watch (MattBrace)

*Together ............................................................................................. 62 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## watch_dc202

Here's my lunar pilot that I got for a steal of a deal. I really wanted the bracelet version but couldn't pass it up. My only gripe is that there's no solid end-link bracelet options for it. Anyway, here's mine on a mesh and a few nato straps.


----------



## Piowa

96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 22 watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart, I expedite, Purple Hayz, wemedge)

96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 17 watches (RM339,
TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, [email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart, BigBluefish, Ti Man, watch_dc202)

98A186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 14 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart, Piowa, WanderingFool (2), Mr.V1984, abraxas)

96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 8 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart, Rojote, FlyAndFight, Ti Man)

98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)

mods .................................................................................................. 1 watch (MattBrace)

*Together ............................................................................................. 63 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## capetownwatches

Greetings from the Southern Tip of Africa!

Yes, the Lunar Pilot is found here too...I was most fortunate to get my 98A186 just a few days ago as part of a trade.
So not only did I manage to find one locally (they are not sold in South Africa) but I essentially got it for nothing...as in no money.

It's truly a beautiful thing and I look forward to enjoying it for a very long time.
Now I just need to get one of each of them...


----------



## Piowa

96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 22 watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart, I expedite, Purple Hayz, wemedge)

96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 17 watches (RM339,
TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, Tr[email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart, BigBluefish, Ti Man, watch_dc202)

98A186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 15 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart, Piowa, WanderingFool (2), Mr.V1984, abraxas, capetownwatches)

96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 8 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart, Rojote, FlyAndFight, Ti Man)

98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)

mods .................................................................................................. 1 watch (MattBrace)

*Together ............................................................................................. 64 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Wolfsatz

Bulova Lunar Pilot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## bboybatac

Reposted from April 5th


----------



## capetownwatches

Wolfsatz said:


> Bulova Lunar Pilot by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Crisp...


----------



## Piowa

96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 23 watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart, I expedite, Purple Hayz, wemedge, bboybatac)

96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 17 watches (RM339,
TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, [email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart, BigBluefish, Ti Man, watch_dc202)

98A186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 16 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart, Piowa, WanderingFool (2), Mr.V1984, abraxas, capetownwatches, Wolfsatz)

96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 8 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart, Rojote, FlyAndFight, Ti Man)

98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)

mods .................................................................................................. 1 watch (MattBrace)

*Together ............................................................................................. 66 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kenls

Put mine on a NDC strap for comfort and a bit of colour…










A little snug at the lugs maybe 😱


----------



## capetownwatches

kenls said:


> Put mine on a NDC strap for comfort and a bit of colour…
> 
> View attachment 16571242
> 
> 
> A little snug at the lugs maybe 😱


Terrific photo of a great watch!
That strap looks more like 21-22mm?


----------



## kenls

capetownwatches said:


> Terrific photo of a great watch!
> That strap looks more like 21-22mm?



Thanks @capetownwatches . NDC straps are all (meant to be) 21mm. In my experience, the green with yellow mid stripe are slightly narrower than their black brothers


----------



## capetownwatches

kenls said:


> Thanks @capetownwatches . NDC straps are all (meant to be) 21mm. In my experience, the green with yellow mid stripe are slightly narrower than their black brothers


Odd lug widths drive me nuts. 
Longines with their 21mm Master series.
Montblanc with their 19mm Chronometrie models...
I find them but it ain't easy...


----------



## Piowa

96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 23 watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart, I expedite, Purple Hayz, wemedge, bboybatac)

96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 17 watches (RM339,
TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, [email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart, BigBluefish, Ti Man, watch_dc202)

98A186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 16 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart, Piowa, WanderingFool (2), Mr.V1984, abraxas, capetownwatches, Wolfsatz)

96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 8 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart, Rojote, FlyAndFight, Ti Man)

98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)

mods .................................................................................................. 1 watch (MattBrace)

*Together ............................................................................................. 66 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kenls

Piowa said:


> 96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 23 watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart, I expedite, Purple Hayz, wemedge, bboybatac)
> 
> 96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 17 watches (RM339,
> TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, [email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart, BigBluefish, Ti Man, watch_dc202)
> 
> 98A186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 17 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart, Piowa, WanderingFool (2), Mr.V1984, abraxas, capetownwatches, Wolfsatz, Kenls)
> 
> 96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 8 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart, Rojote, FlyAndFight, Ti Man)
> 
> 98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)
> 
> mods .................................................................................................. 1 watch (MattBrace)
> 
> *Together ............................................................................................. 67 watches*
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


I think you may have included me twice in the 98A186 (black no date) section. Kenls & kenls


----------



## Piowa

That's right. Corrected.


----------



## kenls

Piowa said:


> That's right. Corrected.


----------



## watch_dc202

Not to spam this thread again, but I recently received my Ali Express president styled bracelet. Very pleased with the outcome!


----------



## Piowa

96B251 (silver with date) 2016 ........................................................... 23 watches (Seabee1, MTD IT, Lu.., 502Somm, Nunz, Buff52, wovivi01, Sydney7629, sixtysix, guspech750, carbon_dragon, Zedd88, Mr. Pobs, Spuz Zard, ZIPPER79, espiga, Firecrow911, CA805JV, mariomart, I expedite, Purple Hayz, wemedge, bboybatac)

96A225 (silver no date) 2017 ............................................................. 17 watches (RM339,
TimeOnTarget, Icky Thump, TehKing, naganaga, bill39, brash47, Pete26, [email protected], b55er, Cool Watch Syndrome, Madcatblue39, timetokill, mariomart, BigBluefish, Ti Man, watch_dc202)

98A186 (black no date) 2017 ............................................................ 17 watches (bes2021, MAD777, Acadian1820, guspech750, kenls, bubba0951, Racer88, CA805JV, mariomart, Piowa, WanderingFool (2), Mr.V1984, abraxas, capetownwatches, Wolfsatz, Mhutch)

96B258 (bracelet with date) 2016 ....................................................... 8 watches (bombaywalla, philskywalker, chop25, Donga454, mariomart, Rojote, FlyAndFight, Ti Man)

98A285 (LE no date) 2021 ................................................................. 1 watch (A4S)

mods .................................................................................................. 1 watch (MattBrace)

*Together ............................................................................................. 67 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## wwarren




----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## Alwaysontime12

I don't know if you stopped counting but here is my newly acquired no date


----------



## Little Rocket

Here's my two. Luxury NATO in Grey for daywear. Stainless steel bracelet for night outs


----------



## Alwaysontime12

Little Rocket said:


> Here's my two. Luxury NATO in Grey for daywear. Stainless steel bracelet for night outs
> View attachment 16687970


Did you buy two so you don't have to change straps? hahaha peak watch collector energy


----------



## Beatlloydy

Only fairly new to horology so the 50th Anniversary was my first. Its so nice i dont want to wear it too much so limit to going out. I saw the DSOTM model on special also a few months ago. I would have just bought that had I seen it. The Grey and Gold look stunning but thr black looks nice and slimming for a big watch.


----------



## capetownwatches

Beatlloydy said:


> View attachment 16818836
> 
> Only fairly new to horology so the 50th Anniversary was my first. Its so nice i dont want to wear it too much so limit to going out. I saw the DSOTM model on special also a few months ago. I would have just bought that had I seen it. The Grey and Gold look stunning but thr black looks nice and slimming for a big watch.


Beautiful watches both, enjoy!

I wear my black version as often as possible. Handy not to have to reset and wind it every time...the joys of quartz!


----------



## Spuz Zard

I absolutely love my Lunar Pilot! 🥰👍


----------



## Spuz Zard

Beatlloydy said:


> View attachment 16818836
> 
> Only fairly new to horology so the 50th Anniversary was my first. Its so nice i dont want to wear it too much so limit to going out. I saw the DSOTM model on special also a few months ago. I would have just bought that had I seen it. The Grey and Gold look stunning but thr black looks nice and slimming for a big watch.


That 50th aniversary is a real looker!
Definately on my radar! 😎


----------



## wwarren

I just installed the Nick Mankey stretch Hook Strap.
For me, this by far the most comfortable strap for this watch on my 7.25" wrist, and I've tried a few.


----------



## shetsan

Here's a couple of mine alongside my very seldom worn Longines. I much prefer my black Special Edition Lunar Pilot and regard the Limited Edition as more of my smart dress watch. I will say the leather strap on the Limited Edition is far more supple than the black one on the Special Edition which also tends to creak a little when wearing. I have to get the no date version now and then I have all 3!!


----------



## Otrori

It's been a loooooong time since I've posted on WUS. But here's mine on a Forstner Komfit.


----------



## ross2187

Spuz Zard said:


> I absolutely love my Lunar Pilot! 🥰👍
> View attachment 16830070



Where did you get your mesh strap? It appears brushed like the case.


----------



## Pixel9ine

Here's my 96B258 - I had the bracelet bead-blasted to match the case and I think it's perfect. 
I just couldn't get over the clash of the original brushed finish.


----------



## jlatassa

I do like the bracelet, although I'd likely wear the watch at some point. Is it still possible to fit a strap on the bracelet (96B258) version?

Or, are the lug holes placed too close to the case?


----------



## Pixel9ine

jlatassa said:


> I do like the bracelet, although I'd likely wear the watch at some point. Is it still possible to fit a strap on the bracelet (96B258) version?
> 
> Or, are the lug holes placed too close to the case?


The bracelet is surprisingly well-made for the price; I'm very happy with mine.

I tried fitting a few straps on my 96B258 and the lug holes are indeed too close to the case to fit any of them properly. I've read that a set of curved spring bars might help?

I like to swap out straps and bracelets most of the time, but the Bulova LP is strange in that the two variants are drilled differently. An odd design choice.


----------



## caribiner23

Just bought this 26A225.


----------



## pantagruel

Just got this today in a trade with a fellow WUS member. What a terrific watch!


----------



## magic man

Sold my SE and have regretted it ever since. Currently deciding between the all black or 50th anniversary models to replace it.


----------



## caribiner23

Got a Hirsch Modena for my Lunar Pilot.


----------



## magic man

Caved in and bought the 50th anniversary model which just arrived yesterday. Wears slightly smaller than the stainless steel version on my sub 7 inch wrist. Really dig the grey and gold 😊


----------



## tyrex13

I wish they made a black with date...


----------



## tayloreuph

tyrex13 said:


> I wish they made a black with date...


People were swapping the movements and dials a while ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

